# Die Ludolfs...Umfrage & Diskusion.



## Uktawa (11. Mai 2009)

Hallöchen zusammen,

wer kennt sie nicht: Peter, Manfred, Uwe & Günter. Die 4 Ludolfbrüder vom Schrottplatz. Der Kult um die 4 Schrottbrüder wächst und wächst, die Fangemeinde wird immer grösser und auch die Medien sind schon lange auf der Suche nach dem Grund warum die 4 so viel Erfolg haben.
Wie denkt ihr über die Ludolfbrüder. Verpasst ihr keine Folge, liebt ihr sie oder hasst Ihr sie ? Was meint ihr warum sind sie so erfolgreich und was genau macht die 4 aus ?

Ich persönlich denke das der Erfolg einfach an der offenen und natürlichen Art der 4 liegt. Sie sehen immer erst das gute, nehmen die Welt wie sie ist und erfreuen sich an den kleinsten Dingen im täglichen Leben. Ich denke die Ludolf bieten einen guten Kontrast zu dem schnellen und arbeitswütigem Leben das die meisten von uns führen. 
Sie stehen für das wonach sich warscheinlich viele von uns insgeheim sehnen. Ehrlichkeit, Freundschaft, Familie, Bodenständigkeit und vor allem offen und ehrlich.
Den Kinofilm hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Aber sobald es die DvD davon im Handel gibt werd ich sie mir sicher holen. Es tut einfach gut den 4en bei ihrem täglichem Leben hin und wieder zu zu sehen.

Uktawa


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Es ist das was jeder Durchschnittsmensch gerne sieht... 
Menschen denen es augenscheinlich noch beschissener geht als einem selbst um sich selbst nicht mehr so leid tun zu müssen... nach dem Motto "Och guck mal wie die Aussehen und was die machen müssen, da hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt"... es regt niedere Instinkte an, es ist das selbe warum augenscheinlich schwächere und/oder häßlichere gehänselt, geärgert und gemobbt werden... Man will sich selbst besser fühlen, nichts ist für den Menschen schöner als jemanden unter ihm zu haben auf den er treten kann, wenn er schon nach oben hin buckeln muss...


----------



## Gfiti (11. Mai 2009)

Also ich weiß nicht was man an denen toll finden soll, tut mir leid.


----------



## Davatar (11. Mai 2009)

Nie gehört und nie gesehn und auch nachdem ich per Google auf der Homepage war ändert sich daran nichts ^^


----------



## Rhokan (11. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nie gehört und nie gesehn und auch nachdem ich per Google auf der Homepage war ändert sich daran nichts ^^



Ich würde eher auf Youtube suchen...

Naja, ein paar Sachen sind ganz lustig, aber ich schaus nich wirklich an


----------



## Haxxler (11. Mai 2009)

Günther ist am besten der hockt nur rum und raucht ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Mai 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Günther ist am besten der hockt nur rum und raucht ^^


Ludolfs hab ich bis jetzt ein mal geguckt und dann nie wieder aber es ist ganz witzig


----------



## Asoriel (11. Mai 2009)

Naja, in einem Forum wo das Durchschnittsalter ca. bei 20 liegen dürfte (von Niveau fang ich garnicht erst an) ist so eine Diskussion wohl eher fehl am Platz. Da werden wohl hauptsächlich "Assi!"-Schreie oder sonstiger Mist kommen.

Warum sie so erfolgreich sind, weiß ich nicht. Ich hab auch schon Folgen von den Ludolfs angeschaut, und finde an sich nix spannendes daran, trotzdem habe ich es mir gern angeschaut. Das kam aber vielleicht 2-3x vor, also ich schalte nicht zum passenden Zeitpunkt den passenden Kanal ein um keine Folge zu verpassen.

Weder mag ich die Ludolfs noch hasse ich sie, für mich ist die "Beziehung" schlichtweg neutral. Ich finde es besser, als jede Talkshow, aber wenn mich etwas anderes interessiert würde ich für die Ludolfs sicher nicht umschalten.


----------



## Independent (11. Mai 2009)

*WENN HIER EINER WAS GEGEN DIE LUDOLFS SAGT, DANN SCHEPPERTS!*

Das is das einzig originelle, schöne, sinnvolle und liebevolle das Deutschland in den letzten 53 Jahren zum Vorschein gebracht hat!


----------



## Haggl (11. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß auch nicht warum so viele auf die Ludolfs abfahren. Hab mir auch 1 oder 2 Folgen angeschaut. Naja, das heißt ich habs versucht, aber noch ca. 10 Minuten gingen die mir nur noch auf die Nerven und hab umgeschaltet.
Ich versteh echt nicht den Hype darum.


----------



## Thrawns (11. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was beschissener ist: Ludolfs oder ein Thread darüber.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Mai 2009)

Deutsches Asso-Fernsehen auf höchstem Niveau.


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist das was jeder Durchschnittsmensch gerne sieht...
> Menschen denen es augenscheinlich noch beschissener geht als einem selbst um sich selbst nicht mehr so leid tun zu müssen... nach dem Motto "Och guck mal wie die Aussehen und was die machen müssen, da hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt"... es regt niedere Instinkte an, es ist das selbe warum augenscheinlich schwächere und/oder häßlichere gehänselt, geärgert und gemobbt werden... Man will sich selbst besser fühlen, nichts ist für den Menschen schöner als jemanden unter ihm zu haben auf den er treten kann, wenn er schon nach oben hin buckeln muss...


Da lach ich aber,und zwar laut oO
Ich denk mir ganz bestimmt nicht "oh schau ma,wie scheisse sind die denn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" oO
Ich kann den Post vom Te so wie er ist unterschreiben,ich schau es zwar nicht,hab sie aber bei Stern Tv gesehn,da warn die schon richtig geil und die Switch Parodie ist auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist halt was anderes als der ganze Pro7scheiss ala "wir nehmen uns 2 Teenies von der Straße,sagen ihnen,sie sollen sich vor der Kamera streiten und am ende wird alles gut und die Hausfrau freut sich" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (11. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Deutsches Asso-Fernsehen auf höchstem Niveau.


Buffed.de Forenkommentar, auf tiefestem Niveau!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (11. Mai 2009)

Die Macht der Nudel!!! dass is das Erfolgsgeheimnis!


----------



## Uktawa (11. Mai 2009)

@TheGui: Hehe...ja, Peter und die Kocherei...ein Akt für sich.

Also ich denke der eine oder andere Kommentar hier zeigt ganz deutlich das einige vom geistigenHorizont noch nicht sehr weit sind. Was ja nicht schlimm ist denn sie können sich ja noch entwickeln.

Die Ludolfs haben mitlerweile ne ganz eigen Dynamik entwickelt wie ich finde. Grade wegen ihrer teilweise "primitiven" aber dennoch äusserst liebenswürdigen Art und Weise. Sie mögen im Vergleich zum "Rest der Welt" wie "Bauernvolk" wirken, aber sie sind im Grunde ihres Herzens Gut und Erhlich. Und das ist alle mal mehr wert.


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Wird das auch in Österreich ausgestrahlt?
Ich kenn die Ludolfs nur von Switch und da versteh ich absolut gar nichts..


----------



## airace (11. Mai 2009)

Mhh wie man meiner Signatur und meinem Titel entnehmen kann bin ich Ludolfs Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

airace schrieb:


> Mhh wie man meiner Signatur und meinem Titel entnehmen kann bin ich Ludolfs Fan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und du hast ne total veraltete Rettetgiga Signatur.. -.-

Das war im FEBRUAR


----------



## Uktawa (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wird das auch in Österreich ausgestrahlt?
> Ich kenn die Ludolfs nur von Switch und da versteh ich absolut gar nichts..



Also die Ludolfs (http://www.dieludolfs.de) laufen hier in Deutschland auf DMAX (http://www.dmax.de). Das ist nen "Männersender" der in Kabel eingespeißt wird. Ob man DMAX auch in Östereich empfangen kann weiss ich nicht. 
Aber mitlerweile ist fast jede Folge (die alten zumindest) imWeb abrufbar.


----------



## Tikume (11. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist das was jeder Durchschnittsmensch gerne sieht...
> Menschen denen es augenscheinlich noch beschissener geht als einem selbst



Ich habe da nicht viel verfolgt, aber den Eindruck dass es ihnen beschissen geht hatte ich nie.
Soweit ich das sehn kann sind sie durchaus sympathische "Originale".

Wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, dann haben sie z.B. auch ihre Mutter zu Hause gepflegt - davon kann sich so mancher ne Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

die ludolfs sind einfach cool. ich freu mich immer wenn ich mir was von denen angucke.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Deswegen ja "Augenscheinlich" ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Mai 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> Buffed.de Forenkommentar, auf tiefestem Niveau!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso? Weils die Wahrheit ist?


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Bei "Wer ist Euer persönlicher Liebling?" fehlt die Option: "Wayne. Ich kenne keinen der vier."


----------



## Das Affenmensch (12. Mai 2009)

Die Ludofls haben ihr Herz am rechten Fleck!
Das ist was sie ausmacht.

Sie sind halt einfach ehrlich,menschlich und herzlich!
Und nicht sone Pseudo-Kacke wie Big Brother oder so...


----------



## Uktawa (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Bei "Wer ist Euer persönlicher Liebling?" fehlt die Option: "Wayne. Ich kenne keinen der vier."



Danke für den Hinweis. Irgendwas vergisst man ja immer. Ich habs mal dazu gemacht.


----------



## TheGui (12. Mai 2009)

Es fehlt auch "Kenne sie, aber mehr als 1 Foolge hab ich nie gesehen"

würde zumindest auf mich zutreffen...


----------



## Uktawa (12. Mai 2009)

Ich denke die Auswahlmöglichkeiten reichen jetzt aus. Wenn ich für jeden noch ne individuelle Lösung bieten würde, wäre die Umfrage Seitenl lang.


----------



## shadow24 (12. Mai 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> @TheGui: Hehe...ja, Peter und die Kocherei...ein Akt für sich.
> 
> Also ich denke der eine oder andere Kommentar hier zeigt ganz deutlich das einige vom geistigenHorizont noch nicht sehr weit sind. Was ja nicht schlimm ist denn sie können sich ja noch entwickeln.
> 
> Die Ludolfs haben mitlerweile ne ganz eigen Dynamik entwickelt wie ich finde. Grade wegen ihrer teilweise "primitiven" aber dennoch äusserst liebenswürdigen Art und Weise. Sie mögen im Vergleich zum "Rest der Welt" wie "Bauernvolk" wirken, aber sie sind im Grunde ihres Herzens Gut und Erhlich. Und das ist alle mal mehr wert.


/sign
ganz meine Meinung...ich hab die Ludolfs drei oder viermal per Zufall im Fernsehen gesehen und fand die einfach witzig von ihrer gemütlichen und grundsoliden Ader...
die 4 Jungs haben einfach den Schrottplatz vom verstorbenen Vater übernommen und stecken ihr Herzblut da hinein.das ist ihr Leben.und gerade weil es da nicht so hektisch und schrill abgeht wie in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft ist das mal eine ganz andere Sendung und nicht sone 08/15-Sendung wie diese Telenovelas GZSZ,oder wie die alle heissen...
bin zwar kein Fan von denen,aber ich fand die urig und der "Chef" von den Brüdern(Uwe?) ist bemerkenswert mit seinem "Haufenprinzip"...also wie der so schnell ein Teil aus Millionen Einzelteilen rausfischt ist doch schon ein Supertalent würdig...vlt sollte ich den mal vorschlagen dafür...


----------



## Uktawa (12. Mai 2009)

Der Meister des Haufenprinzips ist nicht Peter. Uwe ist der "Fraunheld". Sobald der nen Rock sieht muss er mit dem quatschen und er küsst gern *lacht*. Ich hab in einer Sendung mal sein holdes Eheweib gesehen. Da war mir schon klar warum er zärtlichkeiten bei anderen Frauen sucht *G*.


----------



## Niranda (12. Mai 2009)

ich sag dir, wieso die so erfolgreich sind:
Weil Deutschland verblödet.. xD (!!!)

Nira =P

PS:
Heute morgen hatte mein Rad einen platten reifen - und hab ich daraus einen Film gemacht?!?!


----------



## Falathrim (12. Mai 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> PS:
> Heute morgen hatte mein Rad einen platten reifen - und hab ich daraus einen Film gemacht?!?!


Ich verweise dich mal auf deine eigene Signatur... ;D

Zum Topic:
Ich kenne sie nicht.
Sie sind mir egal.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Die Ludofls haben ihr Herz am rechten Fleck!
> Das ist was sie ausmacht.
> 
> Sie sind halt einfach ehrlich,menschlich und herzlich!
> Und nicht sone Pseudo-Kacke wie Big Brother oder so...


absolut sign ich gucks zwar nicht aber die jungs sind einfach symphatisch!


----------



## Thront (12. Mai 2009)

warum sie so erfolgreich sind? 

-sehn top aus
-intelligent
-charmant
-kochen gut
-haben große lümmel

und ganz wichtig:

-sie duften


----------



## Das Affenmensch (12. Mai 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> warum sie so erfolgreich sind?
> 
> -sehn top aus
> -intelligent
> ...



ATTENTION:

Niveau auf tiefflug
Niveau erreicht krtische Tiefe
Niveau auf -1479

MAYDAY SOS


----------



## Destilatus (12. Mai 2009)

Ich denke mal sollte nicht jeden kack hype mitmachen oder ?!


----------



## chopi (12. Mai 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Ich denke mal sollte nicht jeden kack hype mitmachen oder ?!


Ich glaub,du hast dich im Thread geirrt...ich seh hier keinen Kack Hype oO


----------



## Thront (12. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> ATTENTION:
> 
> Niveau auf tiefflug
> Niveau erreicht krtische Tiefe
> ...




warts ab ich kanns noch schlechter !


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Mai 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> warts ab ich kanns noch schlechter !


glaub ich nicht!


----------



## Briefklammer (13. Mai 2009)

also die Ludolfs naja das ist so ne sache
ich persöhnlich kann sie nicht leiden sie gehn mir auf das haut ding zwischen meinen beinen ;~)
aber meine Freunde sind voll angetahn davon die meisten davon sind ein bisschen GAGA im kopf 
ich kann sie nicht leiden weil sie mit so einem kack soviel geld machen(denk ich zumindestens das es deswegen ist)
über haupt der charackter von denen mir hats gereicht als sie sich wie rapper auf geführt haben

von rapper zu rapper rappen rappen rappen!!!!
tut mir leid aber ab diesen moment haben sie bei mir verschissen....


----------



## Niranda (14. Mai 2009)

du hörst hiphop, oder?


----------



## Thront (14. Mai 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> ich kann sie nicht leiden weil sie mit so einem kack soviel geld machen(denk ich zumindestens das es deswegen ist)




das tun deine rap-helden auch..


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Januar 2011)

R.I.P. Günter Ludolf.

Fand dich immer toll, dein "Ludolf" wenn du ans Telefon gehst, oder wenn du fragst "Baujahr" Hach...
 Wie wirds bloß mit Manni, Peter und Uwe weitergehn?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Januar 2011)

watt is los ?


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Januar 2011)

http://de.tv.yahoo.c...ludolf-tot.html

http://www.welt.de/n...Ludolf-tot.html

http://www.rhein-zei...ionales_artikel,-Trauer-in-Dernbach-Schrottler-Guenter-Ludolf-ist-tot-_arid,197469.html


----------



## Grushdak (31. Januar 2011)

Ich kann die Umfrage nicht beenden, daß der 2. Teil auch beantwortet werden muss.
Nur weil ich die recht seltsame Serie nicht mag/ nicht gut finde, muss ich die 4 nicht hassen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Januar 2011)

what the ... i don't even


es dämmert bei dem namen irgendwie, haber kann dem weder gesicht noch sendung zuordnen


----------



## Deanne (31. Januar 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> R.I.P. Günter Ludolf.
> 
> Fand dich immer toll, dein "Ludolf" wenn du ans Telefon gehst, oder wenn du fragst "Baujahr" Hach...
> Wie wirds bloß mit Manni, Peter und Uwe weitergehn?



Bei dem engen Zusammenhalt werden die sicherlich tief getroffen sein. Aber wenn man sich den Zigarettenkonsum so anschaut, wen wundert es da, dass die Gesundheit irgendwann nicht mehr mitspielt? Trotzem hat es mich überrascht.


----------



## Shaila (31. Januar 2011)

Mir fehlt irgendwie die Antwort: "Ich kenne sie und finde sie ganz nett, schaue aber nicht irgendwelche Folgen."


----------



## Drunkenbull (31. Januar 2011)

R.I.P. Günna Ludolf
Wir werden dich vermissen.


----------



## MayoAmok (31. Januar 2011)

RIP Günther. 

Den Brüdern viel Kraft.


----------



## Dropz (31. Januar 2011)

R.I.P
was hatte er denn?


----------



## Deanne (31. Januar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> R.I.P
> was hatte er denn?



Das ist noch nicht klar. Ich weiß nur, dass er vor einiger Zeit einen Herzinfarkt gehabt haben sollen. Und dann der hohe Nikotinkonsum, das verträgt sich nicht.


----------



## ego1899 (31. Januar 2011)

oh wieder ein thema was ganz deutschland bewegt hm?


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Januar 2011)

Nicht jedes Thema kann ein Aufstand in Ägypten sein...


----------



## Grushdak (31. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> oh wieder ein thema was ganz deutschland bewegt hm?


Ja ... wieder ein Thema, was Dich eigentlich nicht interessiert und Du dummposten kannst ... 
Und wie klein doch Deine Welt ist, wenn Du die paar wenigen Poster hier "ganz deutschland" bezeichnest ...

gratz

sorry @ Topic


----------



## Deanne (1. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> oh wieder ein thema was ganz deutschland bewegt hm?



Die einen diskutieren über das Dschungelcamp, die anderen über DSDS, die nächsten über irgendwelche Promi-OPs, lass den Leuten doch den Spaß. 
Zudem politische Diskussionen und "ernsthafte" Gespräche hier ja fast jedes mal zu Eskalationen führen.

Ich persönlich rede lieber friedlich über eingewachsene Fußnägel oder eitrige Halsentzündungen, als ein Magengeschwür zu bekommen, weil im Rahmen der 150. ethisch-religiösen Diskussion wieder nur Schwachfug gepostet wird.


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

hm naja hast ja recht...

sooooorry da is nur mal wieder mein tv hass mit mir durchgegangen!


----------



## Quentaros (1. Februar 2011)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> aber meine Freunde sind voll angetahn davon die meisten davon sind ein bisschen GAGA im kopf
> ich kann sie nicht leiden weil sie mit so einem kack soviel geld machen(denk ich zumindestens das es deswegen ist)
> über haupt der charackter von denen mir hats gereicht als sie sich wie rapper auf geführt haben
> 
> ...



Erstaunlich wieviel uninformierte hier rumkursiern, vielleicht bist du auch nur ein Einzelfall hoffe ich doch mal.
Die Ludolfs selber haben damit kaum gross Geld gemacht, das einzige was sie bekamen war verdienstausfall mehr nicht. Nur der Sender hatte dran verdient. Merchandising,... alles der Sender.

Der Grund warum die so erfolgreich sind, ist weil diese 4 Brüder recht einfach leben und Herzlichkeit und Menschlichkeit in Vordergrund stehen. Unter anderem. Etwas was man draussen eher noch selten findet im unserer Leistungsgesellschaft. Sie strahlen einfach die "Ruhe Weg" aus und zeigtne, dass das Leben auch noch Spass machen kann.

R.I.P Günterchen


----------



## Quentaros (1. Februar 2011)

Hier ein Youtube Video mit Manni und Uwe über Günters Tod.

http://http://www.yo...h?v=V2UirWEOIvQ


----------



## shadow24 (1. Februar 2011)

Quentaros schrieb:


> Der Grund warum die so erfolgreich sind, ist weil diese 4 Brüder recht einfach leben und Herzlichkeit und Menschlichkeit in Vordergrund stehen. Unter anderem. Etwas was man draussen eher noch selten findet im unserer Leistungsgesellschaft. Sie strahlen einfach die "Ruhe Weg" aus und zeigtne, dass das Leben auch noch Spass machen kann.
> 
> R.I.P Günterchen



absolutes sign...freut mich noch einen Bruder im geiste in dieser oberflächlichen gesellschaft zu finden...
die brüder haben ja nun wirklich nicht viel glück im leben gehabt udn sind auch nicht mit viel schönheit und intelligenz gesegnet worden,aber trotzdem waren sie glücklich(was ich auch jetzt noch hoffe,dass es so ist) mit dem was sie hatten...udn wenn es nur ein schrottplatz war...
ich habe nicht viel von den brüdern gesehen,aber eins fiel mir stets auf:die waren jedesmal gut drauf udn hatten immer ein lächeln im gesicht
da sag ich mir doch auch lieber arm und glücklich als reich und unglücklich


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Februar 2011)

kenn ich alles net - muß wohl was verpaßt haben - oder auch nicht..


----------



## Stevesteel (1. Februar 2011)

Wenn die mal im TV laufen, gucke ich die, DVDs o.ä. würde ich mir allerdings nicht extra kaufen.


----------



## koolt (1. Februar 2011)

Ich kenne die Ludolfs, ich find die lustig, wenns zufällig mal drauf ist schau ichs manchmal.
Peter ist der beste mit seinen Philosophien 
Die Nudel-Folge ist Epic, wer sie nicht kennt hat was verpasst.
Die Italiener essen das auch jeden Tag!


----------



## Potpotom (1. Februar 2011)

Soeben das erste Mal von denen gehört, hab ein bisschen gegoogelt und auf youtube geschaut und komme zu dem Ergebnis, dass das totaler Mist ist. 

Sry, vllt. sind die ja total sympathisch, aber das was de da machen ist doch absoluter Bockmist.


----------



## Stevesteel (1. Februar 2011)

Passend dazu muss wohl die Umfrage angepaßt werden, da einer der Protagonisten gestorben ist:

*Kult-Schrottler Günter Ludolf ist tot*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Günter Ludolf ist tot. ddp Dernbach – Er gehörte zur wohl bekanntesten Schrottplatz-Familie Deutschlands: Günter Ludolf. Jetzt ist der 56-Jährige tot.

Der Zweitälteste der vier Ludolf-Brüder wurde am Montagmorgen tot in seiner Wohnung gefunden. Das teilte die Polizei Neuwied mit. Hinweise auf Fremdverschulden gab es nicht, weitere Details wollte die Kripo zunächst nicht verraten.

(Horst-)Günter betrieb mit seinen drei Brüdern eine Autoverwertung in Dernbach im Kreis Neuwied. Durch die TV-Doku „Die Ludolfs – 4 Brüder auf'm Schrottplatz“, die auf DMAX läuft, wurden die Ludolfs deutschlandweit bekannt.

Der verstorbene Günter wäre im Februar 57 Jahre alt geworden. Er war der ruhigste der Brüder, fiel in der Sendung meist durch trockene Kommentare auf. Günter nahm im Familienbetrieb meistens Telefonate an. 

Auf der Homepage der Ludolfs ist über den jetzt Verstorbenen zu lesen: „Günter sagt kaum etwas, hört aber genau zu und wenn er sich zu Wort meldet, dann meist mit äußerst treffenden, lakonischen Bemerkungen. Günter hat den trockensten Humor der vier Brüder.“

Q: BerlinerKurier.de


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (1. Februar 2011)

Von den Ludolfs gibt es aber keine neuen Folgen mehr oder? Die DMAX folgen sind ja alle schon älter.

@Quentaros dein Link funktionierte nicht. 

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xfHeJCeqblw


----------



## Aeonflu-X (1. Februar 2011)

Dass was Deutschland sehen will bekommt es halt zu sehen.

Ein weiteres Armutszeugnis. .
Flamed mich wenn ihr wollt.

Aber es ist halt so.

Auch wenn sie diese ominöse "Lebensfreude" ausstrahlen.
Ich setz mich doch nicht auf die Couch und schau zu wie solche . .
Ach egal.

Man weiß worauf ich hinaus will.

So long


----------



## Quentaros (1. Februar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Dass was Deutschland sehen will bekommt es halt zu sehen.
> 
> Ein weiteres Armutszeugnis. .



Vergiss nicht Holland, Russland demnächst auch gesendet, Japan.... Ist nicht nur auf Deutschland beschränkt 
Danke dass du grade bestätigst, dass es wohl genug Leute auf Buffed.de und sicher woanders gibt, die repräsentativ für ganz Deutschland stehn, deiner Meinung nach. Merkel kann also einpacken.   

Mal ne Gegenfrage, was ist eigentlich kein Armutszeugnis für Deutschland? Kann mir das jemand mal beantworten.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (1. Februar 2011)

Quentaros schrieb:


> Mal ne Gegenfrage, was ist eigentlich kein Armutszeugnis für Deutschland? Kann mir das jemand mal beantworten.



Das arme FanBoy Tuk Tuk fühlt sich persönlich angegriffen und muss wohl jetzt die Lieblingsserie verteidigen.
Nunja . .

Denkst du die in Japan unterscheiden sich so sehr von uns Deutschen abgesehen von den 2 Schlitzen im Gesicht wo normalerweise die Augen wären?
Und schau dir bitte das Japanische Fernsehprogramm an.

No Comment


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2011)

Bei so ner Serie von Armutszeugnis reden und dann so ein Verhalten an den Tag legen...


----------



## Phenyl19 (1. Februar 2011)

@Aeon: Wenn man nicht mehr weiter weiß einfach flamen und mal ganz nebenbei Japaner und Deutsche haben schon rein kulturell diverse Unterschiede. Mit deinem leicht rassistisch angehauchtem und auch sehr stupiden Vergleich stellst du wohl mehr dir selbst ein Armutszeugnis aus.

Edit: 

@Topic: Ich kann mich nur dem Post von Quentaros von Seite 3 ganz unten anschließen


----------



## Quentaros (1. Februar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Das arme FanBoy Tuk Tuk fühlt sich persönlich angegriffen und muss wohl jetzt die Lieblingsserie verteidigen.
> Nunja . .
> 
> Denkst du die in Japan unterscheiden sich so sehr von uns Deutschen abgesehen von den 2 Schlitzen im Gesicht wo normalerweise die Augen wären?
> ...



Sag mal Aoen, haste irgendwas genommen, dass du jetzt so ein spöckes hier von dir gibst? Hab ich dich beleidigt? Ich glaube kaum.

Also Schnuckilein, das arme Tuk Tuk bist eher du. Hast wohl nix anderes zu tun als jetzt leute beleidigen, noch dazu rassistische äusserungen von dir zu geben.

Jetzt weiss ich was das Armutzeugnis in Deutschland ist. So Leute wie du. Also Troll dich.


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Das arme FanBoy Tuk Tuk fühlt sich persönlich angegriffen und muss wohl jetzt die Lieblingsserie verteidigen.



Muss sowas sein? Kann man unterschiedliche Meinungen nicht diskutieren, ohne gleich unsachlich und persönlich zu werden? Immer der gleiche Mist.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

hm ka vermiss unsere mods schon den ganzem tag...

time 4 close so wie's jetzt schon aussieht geht doch gleich wieder los. und auch sowas von off topic.

lasst es doch einfach sein plz


----------



## Stevesteel (2. Februar 2011)

Ist doch egal, Japaner sehen für uns alle gleich aus, wir für sie genauso.
Wobei, die Ludolfs sehen wohl so einzigartig aus, daß eine Verwechslung unmöglich ist ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Februar 2011)

März ZweitausendundNEUN

Wollt ihr mich veralbern? *g*


----------

